# Horizontal Router plans



## brignonejt (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all I am new to the form, I have look some 4 or 5 year old posts on Horizontal router tables. I have not seen much talk recently on them. Are they still around and are there any dangers or drawbacks as to why we are not talking about them any more?. Also if any one has some plans for one they like I would love to see them. I am deciding between building a combination table that will do both Horizontal and Vertical routing or building one of each. Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Joe

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Joe and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Joe:



joebrig said:


> Hello all I am new to the form, I have look some 4 or 5 year old posts on Horizontal router tables. I have not seen much talk recently on them. Are they still around and are there any dangers or drawbacks as to why we are not talking about them any more?. Also if any one has some plans for one they like I would love to see them. I am deciding between building a combination table that will do both Horizontal and Vertical routing or building one of each. Your thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Joe


Things on this forum run in cycles. There's a great fervour around method "X" and then everyone tires of the topic and things move on to another topic. There are 25 methods or ways of mounting a router. This is only one.

Your biggest problem is philosophy. Which will you use? This is where the fatigue factor kicks in. We don't have a FAQ list or some place that we can deposit information so we end up typing the same stuff over and over. Do a search on the forum for "philosophy" and you should come up with a bunch of threads that address it. If you can't find it, ask Mark.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Joe,
Check with your library for the book Router Magic by Bill Hylton, Rodale Press, 1996, ISBN 0-87596-711-6. There are detailed plans for a horizontal router table as a complement to a standard table. I've made it and it works well although you'll likely need extra long bits such as those for Leigh jigs to get enough bit extension to compensate for the thickness of the mounting plate and support assembly.
Regis


----------



## lerrob (Nov 9, 2010)

Good morning,

Links you can explore:
"The best of woodworkers journal
Jigs and fixtures for the table saw & router"

For a both horizontal and vertical table router
P 142 .... 149
for an horizontal table router
P 150 ..... 159

and:Mathias Wandel'site(a very clever youg man with wood working):
Woodworking machinery


----------



## brignonejt (Jan 6, 2011)

Great info guys thanks for the responses, This Mathias Wandel, is poping up all over, someone else sent me to his website a couple of days ago. This guy is amazing. I have not yet gotten the books yet but I lookfoward to taking a look.

Joe


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi here is the Name of a young man on Youtube who has plans on his web site for a Pantorouter.

Name: Matthiaswandel

it will cut mortises, tenons, do dovetail work, I would say it would cut any joint you can do w/ a regular router.

There is 5 Video's on his youtube channel that shows details about this device.

Sincerely Dave


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If You look-up BJ, He has made one, or two. Ill will try to give You a link! bobj3


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I made one and it was very handy for making picture frames where multiple cuts were made across the entire face of my pieces. They can be set so that you are working on top of the bit or under the bit. Remember that over the bit, feed direction is right to left and under the bit is left to right. Failure to remember this will result in a board being shot across your shop and possible router damage and physical injury.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

MLCS Horizontal Router Table

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/9767 HorizTable.pdf

I should note they are very safe to use 

=====
====


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*horizontal router*

*Joe the guy that has this web site Woodworking for engineers has a great one its called a router pantograph that he sells plans too, but all measurements a in metric

Pantorouter

Dave*


----------

